# Newborn skull bones overlapping



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I posted this question some time ago in Birth Professionals but didn't get any answers. How long does it usually take for the newborn's skull bones to un-overlap? My baby's skull was still overlapping at his two week checkup. The doctor seemed surprised, but didn't really say anything else. I think they went back to normal shortly after that, but I don't remember exactly when. He is a totally normal 6mo now, so it's just a curiosity question.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

what I have seen is usually within a week
sometimes there are ridges- there is a big variation in what is normal measuring the baby's head gives a good indication of growth


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

At his 2w checkup, his head measurement was the same as at birth, and there were still ridges.


----------

